# Southern Monmouth Northern Ocean County NJ subs needed



## brickman671 (Nov 11, 2009)

"I am currently looking for subs for the jackson, lakewood & lakehurst area. Full coverage (labor, salting, plowing and machine work) prefered but cant be picky. Must sign noncompete and have valid insurance. Currently I have 6 jobs all either commercial or HOA. Per inch and time and material available. Terms of payment will be discussed upon insurance and noncompete compliance. call 732-367-0082 ext 14 ED


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

brickman671;858579 said:


> "I am currently looking for subs for the jackson, lakewood & lakehurst area. Full coverage (labor, salting, plowing and machine work) prefered but cant be picky. Must sign noncompete and have valid insurance. Currently I have 6 jobs all either commercial or HOA. Per inch and time and material available. Terms of payment will be discussed upon insurance and noncompete compliance. call 732-367-0082 ext 14 ED


We'd consider something in or around Jackson, NJ. Are these multiple smaller properties or one larger site per sub?


----------



## brickman671 (Nov 11, 2009)

currently all my jackson work is filled. I am on the cusp of a 150 unit retirement community in the Bricktown area. should no next week if it is sold or not.


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

What do you pay for plows on pick ups and single axles and boxes on skids, back hoes, and loaders? How about salting?


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

what other services do you guys sub out over there?


----------

